# What does IMR stand for/mean?



## mike2636 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've looked all over cpf and I can't find what IMR stands for. I'm pretty sure the I is for incan but that's about it 

It would help us newbies if there was a list of abbreviations in the FAQ's. My apologies if I missed it.

thx,
Mike


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 11, 2009)

It's a code used by the battery manufacturers for designating different kinds of lithium ion cell.

As far as I can understand it (doubtless someone can correct the details if they are wrong), it goes like this:

I = lithium ion
C/M/F = cobalt/manganese/iron phosphate chemistry
R = rechargeable(?)

Therefore, 

ICR 18650 = lithium cobalt oxide (traditional) cylindrical cell
IMR 18650 = lithium manganese oxide cylindrical cell
IFR 18650 = lithium iron phosphate cylindrical cell

all of which are rechargeable lithium ion cells 18 mm diameter by 65 mm long, and each of which has different voltages and electrical properties.


----------



## Paul5M (Jan 11, 2009)

mike2636 said:


> I've looked all over cpf and I can't find what IMR stands for. I'm pretty sure the I is for incan but that's about it
> 
> It would help us newbies if there was a list of abbreviations in the FAQ's. My apologies if I missed it.
> 
> ...



IMR Infant Mortality Rate (usually measured per thousand live births)
IMR Institute of Marine Research
IMR Independent Medical Review
IMR Institute for Materials Research
IMR Interrupt Mask Register
IMR Internet Monthly Report
IMR Individual Medical Readiness
IMR Inspection, Maintenance and Repair (offshore industry)
IMR Illness Management and Recovery
IMR Interest Maintenance Reserve
IMR Information Management Research, Inc (Englewood, CO)
IMR Installation Maintenance and Repair
IMR Improved Military Rifle (smokeless powder type)
IMR Integrated Microscopy Resource
IMR Industrial Mobile Robotics
IMR International Morab Registry
IMR Interchange Modification Report
IMR InterModulation Ratio
IMR Independent Medical Reviewers
IMR Information Management Review
IMR International Medical Recruitment
IMR Immediate-Mode Rendering
IMR Instrument Meteorological (Flight) Conditions
IMR Initial Modification Request
IMR Inner-Most (Cell) Region
IMR Individual Medical Record
IMR Individuals/Moving Range (statistics)
IMR Intermediate Module Repeater
IMR Information Management Representative
IMR Indicated Meter Reading (photography)
IMR Interim Materiel Release
IMR Input Message Review
IMR Inert Mine, Resin-Filled
IMR Isthmian Medical Research
IMR Information Model Repository
IMR Inspection, Maintenance and Replacement (American Petroleum Institute)
IMR Inventory Management Record
IMR Inter-Metallic Reaction

Just kidding 
Mr Happy got it right :thumbsup:


----------



## mike2636 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thx Mr. Happy! Lumens Factory has some real HO bulbs that have the following disclaimer...
The IMR Series lamps are designed for IMR (LiMN) setups ONLY, do NOT use normal (Li-ion) 3.7V rechargeables with these lamps.

So, I thought it had something to do with the bulbs. 

Thx again.


I'm guessing Paul is retired and has lots of free time!


----------



## signal 13 (Jan 13, 2009)

mike2636 said:


> I'm guessing Paul is retired and has lots of free time!



 I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## subwoofer (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr Happy said:


> It's a code used by the battery manufacturers for designating different kinds of lithium ion cell.
> 
> As far as I can understand it (doubtless someone can correct the details if they are wrong), it goes like this:
> 
> ...



The cells I recovered form a laptop battery pack are INR. Does anyone know what this is?

Do we have a sticky or other thread where the types of Li-Ion are explained and their relative safety (as I understand it IMR is very safe)?


----------



## Justin Case (Aug 11, 2010)

IEC nomenclature for secondary cells:

IM: carbon negative electrode, organic electrolyte, lithium manganese oxide positive electrode

IN: carbon negative electrode, organic electrolyte, lithium nickel oxide positive electrode


----------



## subwoofer (Aug 11, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> IEC nomenclature for secondary cells:
> 
> IM: carbon negative electrode, organic electrolyte, lithium manganese oxide positive electrode
> 
> IN: carbon negative electrode, organic electrolyte, lithium nickel oxide positive electrode



Thanks.

Is there somewhere comparing the safety and other characteristics of these different types?


----------



## 45/70 (Aug 11, 2010)

subwoofer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is there somewhere comparing the safety and other characteristics of these different types?




This thread by LuxLuthor, found in the "Threads of interest" sticky at the top of this Forum, may help you out.

When ever I see "IMR", I think of "Improved Military Rifle". This was a smokeless powder designation for E.I. DuPont smokeless powders around the turn of the 19th/20th century.

Dave


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.samsungsdi.com/battery/cylindrical-rechargeable-battery.jsp

handy link, if they appear to be samsung cells you can get your specs here


----------



## weegidy (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr Happy said:


> Therefore,
> 
> ICR 18650 = lithium cobalt oxide (traditional) cylindrical cell
> IMR 18650 = lithium manganese oxide cylindrical cell
> IFR 18650 = lithium iron phosphate cylindrical cell


More common names are:

ICR 18650 = Li-Ion
IMR 18650 = LiMn
IFR 18650 = LiFePo4


----------



## jasonck08 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr Happy said:


> R = rechargeable(?)



The R = Round cell type.

ICP for example, the P = Prismatic.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 27, 2012)

IMR is a battery chemistry that can dump it's amps at high drain rates and not be damaged as easily as other Li Ion chemistries
using a different battery will not be as bright (on some lights) and may damage the battery if the drain is too high 

used for really bright LED's at sacrifice of runtime.


----------



## weegidy (Nov 27, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> IMR is a battery chemistry that can dump it's amps at high drain rates and not be damaged as easily as other Li Ion chemistries
> using a different battery will not be as bright (on some lights) and may damage the battery if the drain is too high
> 
> used for really bright LED's at sacrifice of runtime.



The converse to this is that IMR has about 65% the capacity as a Li-Ion (ICR) battery.


----------



## bob_ninja (Nov 29, 2012)

I see many IMR references but no IFR.
I believe A123 makes IFRs for cars and power tools.
Are these not popular? Why not?


----------



## The_Driver (Nov 29, 2012)

Heres a very nice explanation of "IMR"


----------



## jasonck08 (Nov 29, 2012)

bob_ninja said:


> I see many IMR references but no IFR.
> I believe A123 makes IFRs for cars and power tools.
> Are these not popular? Why not?



IFR's are often referred to as Lifepo4 cells.

They are not as popular for flashlight applications because of 3 main reasons:

1) Low power density (1100mAH 18650's, and 2300mAH 26650's).

2) Low nominal voltage of ~3.3v, so not even enough voltage to run a LED in regulation with a linear driver.

3) Require a special lifepo4 charger (hobby chargers work fine, but there are not that many other options on the market).


----------



## peterharvey73 (Dec 1, 2012)

So is RCR the same as ICR? Both the same lithium cobalt round batteries???


----------



## HKJ (Dec 2, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> So is RCR the same as ICR? Both the same lithium cobalt round batteries???



RCR is used for *r*echarge CR battery, i.e. CR123 in rechargeable version is sometimes called RCR123, but it does no include any reference to the actual chemistry in the rechargeable battery.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Dec 2, 2012)

jasonck08 said:


> IFR's are often referred to as Lifepo4 cells.
> 
> They are not as popular for flashlight applications because of 3 main reasons:
> 
> 1) Low power density (1100mAH 18650's, and 2300mAH 26650's).



I think (but could certainly be mistaken) that they're high power density (v x amps into a load) and low energy density (watt hours) due to the low capacity but high current delivery of a nano phosphate A123 cell. Again though they don't have any real advantages over higher capacity IMR's or ICR batteries in any but the most extreme flashlight applications.



peterharvey73 said:


> So is RCR the same as ICR? Both the same lithium cobalt round batteries???



This is actually more of a vendor/consumer term that's become popular, the RCR just means Rechargable CR123 size cell.


----------

